# Road Tires, 28mm vs 32mm



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

Currently riding on 28mm and no complaints thus far. Not racing or any competitions to consider, just my own exercise, enjoyment, and commuting. My riding is mostly well kept pavement, with a little dirt/gravel (but only a little). I'm weighing in somewhere around 240# and running @ F80psi/R90psi. It's time to start thinking about a new rear tire (which makes me consider buying a set for a convenient spare), I'm toying with going with a 32mm tire this time around. I've come across a few with decent pricing and smooth profile (not CX knobbies). My frame and fork both have plenty of room for the size. Any good reasons for or against? There's no rush so I figured to throw the question out for comment.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I run 32mm tires on my skinny-tire bike, and compared to 28mm tires, the difference in comfort is quite noticeable. On unpaved roads, the larger tires' footprint offers better traction.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I currently run 35's (road tire)front and rear on my Ridley... I use it for foul weather and mut's when riding with the wife...if you are just looking for exercise, enjoyment and commuting I do not think you will have any issues.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Go for the 32's and more comfort. The main problem moving past 28 is that the selection of quality tires is slim and a crappy tire rides like a brick even if it's 32.

Compass Bicycles: 700C Tires


----------



## junior1210 (May 2, 2013)

For what it's worth, the issue got pushed far faster than I intended. Got a cut on my front tire sidewall so I had to order now. Decided to go with Continental Ultra Sport IIs in 28. For the price I found I just couldn't pass them up. I'll have to leave the 32s experiment for another day. Thanks for the suggestions though, and Compass is now on my shortcuts list for later.


----------



## Stevereeneo (Aug 19, 2003)

Schwalbe Marathon Supreme (700x28, 32, 35, 40, and 2"!) : one of the smoothest riding tires I've ever ridden with fantastic flat protection. 

Definitely worth checking out.

S


----------

